# red bellied pacus



## bbb (May 27, 2003)

Hi guys,

Some time ago I decided to set piranha tank and I did so, not really on impulse, I did some research about the fish, species, size, tank setup, etc. I got 5 rb's and decided to buy another two.. In my pet store piranha's we're sold out, monday , guy said but I coudn't wait one week so I got them in the other shop....
As soon as I came back home I realised something is wrong







but at first i was thinking that I got diseased animals (because of the to big eyes) so I quarantined them in other tank..

After while I noticed that fish are doing fine, growing quickly, swimming, eating... all together looking healthy







time to put them to the tank mates..

My Pacus are more territorial than rbs ( guarding and protecting parts of aquarium, never swimming together with rbs and so ) growing to quickly, so I new they aren't naterreri but what are they than?

Week ago I saw the picture in the "Piranha" book I just got, at first did not belive but after visiting http://kingsoftheaquarium.tripod.com/redbe...belliedpacu.htm I realised: I'm DOOMED!! Damn, 300 gallons per fish is kinda much, right?

I dunno what to do, I mean if any of you guys live in Netherlands and KNOW'S how to handle these wonderful animals I'll be happy to have them of the hook... or is there alternative?

I'd also like to hear tip or two frome some moer experienced Pacu owner how to keep them and so..

I went back to the shop where I got them and owner got a new shipment (arround 30 of them) and I wondering is any of these fish going to reach maturity?

bizarre

thx. for your time,

Mario


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

sorry dude. Best of luck with your unwanted fish.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would first try to sell them back to the LFS because they sold you the wrong fish. Other than that, welcome to the site and good luck with the pacu, you can keep them just like you would a piranha, but they do grow very fast and very large.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> bbb Posted on May 27 2003, 08:12 PM .......I'm DOOMED!! Damn, 300 gallons per fish is kinda much, right?


Not even close. Depending on the species, your looking at close to 800 for one fish and that is still cramped. I've seen these fish larger 3 feet and in the past at the old Steinhardt Aquarium in SF, they had some approaching nearly 5 feet long. Have fun.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, you can always eat them: I guess they'll be of a good size when Thanksgiving's around again...









Seriously though, I agree with Jeff: it's the pet store's fault they sold you the wrong fish, so I'd try to return them.

Oh, and welsome aboard, of course


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I have seen on more occasion then one, where pacus were sold as red bellies. It all comes down to mis-education.

~Dj


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

id take them back. It's there fault not yours. Next time just try to be a little more careful.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

get rid of the pacu's i got someone picking up 2 tonite.now i need to get rid of one (7-8")dam they are ugly


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Well, you can always eat them: I guess they'll be of a good size when Thanksgiving's around again...


 Funny funny. Yes, don't let them go to waste! Grease up that frying pan!

Take them back to your lfs. It is their fault not yours. Now you know what a pacu looks like.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

...Here in Greece most of the stores are selling RBPacus as RBPiranhas my first 4 turned out to be Pacus in four months they got +8" they through the water out of the tank,they have break everything(heater,thermometer),they have eat all my anubias and they have eat one baby REAL RB,but finally one friend of mine is gonna take them in few weeks.
I also have spoken to the guy at the store and he told me that this was their mistake and they are gonna give me for free with my new tank (100g+) ,8 REAL red belly piranha.
My opinion is...GET RID OF THEM A.S.A.P.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IT'S A REAL PAIN IN THE ASS!!!!

***How much the Baby RB's cost in America?(about 1"-2")??????---General question.....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

first husky_jim welcome to p-fury
i know pacus splash water everywere.i keep towels close by during feeding time


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

1-2 inch rbp in america can be anywhere from 5-15 dollars.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

that sucks man just get the store to take them back


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > bbb Posted on May 27 2003, 08:12 PM .......I'm DOOMED!! Damn, 300 gallons per fish is kinda much, right?
> 
> 
> Not even close. Depending on the species, your looking at close to 800 for one fish and that is still cramped. I've seen these fish larger 3 feet and in the past at the old Steinhardt Aquarium in SF, they had some approaching nearly 5 feet long. Have fun.


 yeah they reach sizes of a metre


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

welcome to the site BTW :smile:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

oh ya welcome to the site!


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

Take them back to the lfs!! and get some real piranhas.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> ***How much the Baby RB's cost in America?(about 1"-2")??????---General question.....


 In Holland they cost about 3-8 euro's, depending on availability. And I've seen 10-15 cm. redbellies for about 15 euro's....

I bought mine for €3,50 at about 1,5-2 cm.


----------



## FISHYFISHY (May 19, 2003)

I ran into the same problem!! I got suckered into buying a red bellies Pacu. He was about 1.5 inches when I bought him, and now he is almost 6 inches, and it has only been 6 weeks!!! My friend is going to take him off my hands and I'm going to buy more Piranhas.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I have 2 Tambaquis (Pacus) right now about 3". When they get larger i will try to sell them to one of my LFS or use them like feeders for my 9 Caribas and my Rhom!

I really like this fish but is not for home aquaria!


----------



## bbb (May 27, 2003)

Wow! All the replies, man..cool, thx. 
I found the solution,







I guess... And easier than expected. I went to another lfs and traded them with owner... As soon as I ask him if its O.K. to bring them he agreed.





















I just came back with 3 adult nattereris.. Guy said that they are wild, imported and I belive him, couse besides RBS he have also some Yellow piranhas, 'Ternetzi' I guess.... but I'm not sure.... They look kinda wild to me...









For peopole close to Amsterdam adress is http://www.aquariumboonstra.nl I think its worth of checking couse guy claimed to be one of the two-three importers....

I am glad that I didn't go back to bastard who sold me fake ones couse he knows what is he doing (on the tank with Pacus is written: Piranhas 2 for 15 EU ) so I really wanted to avoid confrontation with that person..

However my new tank is almost ready, I'll let it cycle for another day or two and in the meantime I hope they will get along with 5 young ones... (it's kinda crowded in there.







)

getting camera soon, than I'll upload some photos

M.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats, you did the right thing!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

dead golfish said:


> that sucks man just get the store to take them back


 yes deffinitly, pacu's and red belly piranha's may kind of look alike but they are very different. they really shouldn't even be selling these fish to people without telling them how big they get.


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > bbb Posted on May 27 2003, 08:12 PM .......I'm DOOMED!! Damn, 300 gallons per fish is kinda much, right?
> 
> 
> Not even close. Depending on the species, your looking at close to 800 for one fish and that is still cramped. I've seen these fish larger 3 feet and in the past at the old Steinhardt Aquarium in SF, they had some approaching nearly 5 feet long. Have fun.


 Hastatus, surely you must be confusing the red belly pacu and the black pacu. The poster said he had the former but you're citing common & known possible lengths for the latter.

Red belly pacus get quite big, but not that big. Two feet is more realistic.


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

What kills me is when you go to a massive chain pet store like Petsmart and they have pacus for like $4 or $5 and the maximum length labelled is only about a foot. Scoundrels. These are the same sorts of shops pimping iguanas as good pets and selling 'em cheap with an aquarium for a cage.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

have a nice BBQ with Juda
















to non-piranha discussion

Oh, and welcome to PFury


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

God I hate pacus. Roast it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I know in Holland I have been to Amsterdam zoo were they have many large pacus in HUGE tanks - thay might be good people to talk to, also Rotterdam zoo has a very large aquatics department - it is very impressive


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Xenon said:


> God I hate pacus. Roast it.


 lol







i hate them to

fry em up


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> yonderway Posted on May 29 2003, 11:14 AM ..Hastatus, surely you must be confusing the red belly pacu and the black pacu. The poster said he had the former but you're citing common & known possible lengths for the latter.
> 
> Red belly pacus get quite big, but not that big. Two feet is more realistic.


You must not be aware that there are 2 species in Piaractus commonly known as red-belly pacu.

Piaractus mesopotamicus (40 cm SL)
Piaractus brachypomus (88 cm SL)

The giant of the group are those in genus Colossoma.

The purpose of the post was to educate the poster that these fish are not meant for home aquarios but to be dined on.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The purpose of the post was to educate the poster that these fish are not meant for home aquarios but to be dined on.










I find it so funny thinking of you sitting aroung a BBQ with a 4' pacu in the grill

I cant believe you eat your fish Frank


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

You could sell them or give them to your lfs.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

my big rhombeus ate my 7" red belly pacu :bleh:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> pcrose Posted on May 29 2003, 03:46 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You could sell them or give them to your lfs.
> Innes Posted on May 29 2003, 03:42 PM
> ...


I rarely eat pirana, not because I consider them a pet, but the expense. Though I will consider frying one up at the BBQ so that everyone can say they tasted pirana. Call it a ritual of sorts to be the first in Pfury LOL.

Tambaqui or Piratinga are food items in South America, indeed they are raised by aquaculture for that reason. Tilapia from Africa (Mouthbrooders) were once aquario fishes and now you can find them in super markets as a fish item.

Pcrose; you will find that pet stores and zoos (in particular) will not take large fish like tambaqui in for various reasons including tank space. They will be killed anyway or released into our waters.

So speaking for myself only, I'm a fisherman first, hobbyist second, and the science is somewhere inbetween.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well in france they eat snails - but I'm still not going to


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Innes Posted on May 29 2003, 03:56 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> well in france they eat snails - but I'm still not going to


 That's going completely off topic









Escargot is excellent taste and flavor and would order it as a side dish meal at a restaurant.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well I congratulate you on being able to eat pretty much anything - even if I wasn't a strict vegetarian I think I would still not be able to eat these kind of foods









But I kind of wish I could.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

yonderway said:


> What kills me is when you go to a massive chain pet store like Petsmart and they have pacus for like $4 or $5 and the maximum length labelled is only about a foot. Scoundrels. These are the same sorts of shops pimping iguanas as good pets and selling 'em cheap with an aquarium for a cage.


 yuo think thats bad, walmars sells baby ones and the sign says maximum size 6"


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The purpose of the post was to educate the poster that these fish are not meant for home aquarios but to be dined on.


 *burp* I'll drink to that!


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

:nod: Pacus are tasty eating. I may have done it wrong, but I noticed a lot of fine floating bones in mine.









I was one of the first to jump on tilapia when the local supermarket started carrying it. Now it is the primary fish that my family eats.

Maybe to stir things up a bit I ought to set up a web site that deals with raising large species of fish to dinner plate size and eating them, complete with photos & recipes. The taboo that some display about eating fish is troubling. Don't let that unwanted tankbuster go to waste; *eat it*!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

escarogo rules. hmmmm snails.


----------

